# Rankins Dragon Feeding



## skeeze85 (May 5, 2011)

hi all,

i have just brought a rankin dragon which is 1 year old. i was just wandering what the feeding routine should be because i dont wan him starving or getting too fat. how many crickets? daily or every other day? calcium dusting every day? d3 twice a week?

thanks for your help


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

As I have said earlier,Mine wont eat crickets which I am glad tbh , mine prefere locusts and occasional wax worms , they love their butternut squash italian salad etc..etc and wild rocket , watercress............
I just put in about 8 small locusts each day and see how they go on them. Mine wont touch meal worms, never have.
and yes dust locusts with calcium for 5 days and nutrabol on saturdays and sundays.


----------



## skeeze85 (May 5, 2011)

*feeding*

im still having troubles with feeding him. I got him Sunday and he had been fed so i left it until Monday when i dusted 6 standard crickets and he ate them in minutes, i chucked some veg in and he didn't touch it. since Monday he hasn't really eaten much he had a little bit of veg and not gone anywhere near the crickets. 

iv'e tried peppers, onion, rocket, lambs lettuce, mixed baby leaves all to no avail.

does it matter what time you feed them as well? the light comes on at 8 in the morning and off at eight at night i have tried putting the crickets in before i go to work at 7am and also when i return at 530. 

thanks


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Maybe he`s like mine and dont like crickets ..Have you tried him on locusts yet as I am sure he will love them , get small or medium ones you can gage what size is best for him as some boxes say medium and they are far too big but you can get a different supplier and the medium are small.
DONT give onions its not good for them. Have you tried butternut squash as thats a favourite with most of them


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Untitled Document

This is a good guide as to what is safe and what you can feed , its for Bearded Dragons but its basically the same for Rankins.


----------



## AFC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mine have been fussy little buggers, hardly eating any greens, sometimes eating crickets, prefering locusts and adoring waxworms. They hadn't eaten for nearly a week, so I got some living salad and butternut squash, they absolutely loved the salad and for the first time since I got them, they finished a bowl full.


----------



## skeeze85 (May 5, 2011)

*some joy with feeding*

well ive now tried locust today and he dived across the tank for them but still having troubles with veg. Tried butter nut squash but he hasn't touched them. gonna try these dragon pellets i think now.


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

Don't do the pellets, I haven't had a single dragon touch them. Have you tried hand feeding with the greens?


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

prob just getting used to new environment. Mine went off all food for 10 days when i upgraded there viv


----------



## naomix (Mar 30, 2011)

my friend has two rankins but the male very rarely eats he isnt under weight but he wont eat much when he does eat. any surgesstions?


----------



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

Mine loves mealworms, but i've recently got him Pheonix worms instead so going to see how he goes with them. i tried him on hoppers, only ate about 4 then lost interest, even when they were right infront of him. Mine has no interest in salad/veg at all at the moment. Had him about 2 weeks and still havent seen him touch them. Even tried hand feeding him butternut squash but still nothing. Suppose some are just fussy eaters.


----------

